# SSG Nick Lavery



## DasBoot (Dec 2, 2014)

This story ran a few days ago in the Globe, and to say I was in awe of SSG Lavery's story would be a serious understatement. The word "badass" is thrown around a lot these days, but I believe that it is entirely fitting for this gentleman. 


> At Boston College High School, Nick Lavery was a strong safety on the football team, and at University of Massachusetts Lowell, he was an outside linebacker. When he enters a cafe in Braintree on a recent morning, he fills the doorway. When he orders breakfast, it’s eight eggs, hash browns, and toast.
> 
> At 6 feet 5 inches tall, Lavery weighs 220 pounds. “My leg was about 50 pounds, so I’m about 50 pounds lighter than I would be,” he notes.
> 
> ...


The rest is here and worth a read- 
https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/r...-and-giving/FKSSf6ZPS5cAPST7H3Y4hM/story.html


----------



## Grunt (Dec 2, 2014)

Another great living example of perseverance at its finest. 

I wish him nothing but the very best of success with his future.


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 2, 2014)

He is a giant among men, literally and figuratively.


----------



## Brill (Dec 3, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> He is a giant among men, literally and figuratively.



26?


----------



## x SF med (Dec 3, 2014)

It was interesting meeting both Nick and Seth at Walter Reed the night they cam in... huge, but more worried about the others who came in with them than themselves.  Their families were surprised how small the SF community is.  Note... when feeding these guys, make sure you have plenty of elk and good wine.


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 3, 2014)

lindy said:


> 26?



You mean the team of giants....again literally and figuratively.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 3, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> You mean the team of giants....again literally and figuratively.



except their SOT-A....  tall, but thin....  good cat, attached from 20th... Wiz was at WRNMMC getting fixed up too.


----------



## Beast1423 (May 17, 2017)

Rdad the story, and it made my day. What he has done consistently makes him a hero.


----------

